# My 1991 SeNtRa GxE.. U LiKe???



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Well.. my car is basically all stock, except a few minor modifications. But now that I finally have pics, I am very happy.

BTW tell me if you like the clear tails... with the red inner tails? and don't laugh at my shoty Amp install 


http://www.geocities.com/proxlamus/NiSsAnSeNtRa.html
or 
Print Room Site


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *
> BTW tell me if you like the clear tails...
> 
> *


It dosen't float my boat but that's just me. I'd rather see solid red tails.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*i agree...*

all red tails would look a lot cleaner. the clear tails look a bit "ricey" >>my .02 cents


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

I agree with Centurion and whiteb14. It would look much better with all red tails. The clear tails look a little "out of place". I personally never liked B13's with clear tails.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well crap.....
I bought em 3 weeks ago.... cuz I wanted to try something different.
But other than my tails.... think its in ok condition?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *well crap.....
> .
> But other than my tails.... think its in ok condition? *


Throw some silver paint on the wheel center caps to clean them up.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

was actually gonna do that tomarrow.....


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

then hopefully will be throwing in some new rims.....
but I need the damn $$$


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I like your light setup, and I will take them off your hands if you want... It would be easier to just spray candy apple on the amber part of you stock tails if you wanted the all red look. Did your car come with the inner trunk lights or did you put them on. What kind of bass are those subs putting out? You just need some rims and tint, then you'll be set! Sentra is lookin good!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Actually I am getting some CLEAR inner trunk lights..this friday... to blend it... with my other clear tails.

but... i am running about 425watts... in a 4ohm load.
Not too much, but it rattles the shit outta my car.

BTW > I might possibly buy a '92 SE-R with no motor for $800. Do you think I should get the SE-R or.... new rims and tires??


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

oh yeh...
my inner trunk lights.. came stock in my car.. since I have a GXE
GXE's and SE-R's came with the inner tails.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

*so does the 94 LE XE*

I have a 94 limited edition or the XE model and i have the inner trunk tails also. Yea it will look alot better with clears inner tails and outter tails.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

ur car looks pretty clean. a 2 " drop with some rims would make it look dope. where did u but those tails?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I bought them off of a guy I know 
He needed $$$ and I said.. I'll buy em from ya. Bad Bing Bada Boom.
You unfortunatly can't buy em anymore new.. so you can try EBay or.... some guy you luckily run into. (or girl)


----------

